# Irrational things we rationalists do



## Pyromaniac (Apr 2, 2013)

I *have* to sit at the window seat on a plane. That's pretty much all I can think of.


----------



## Dr.Horrible (Jul 12, 2012)

call people names when trying to debate is very irrational


----------



## Pyromaniac (Apr 2, 2013)

Dr.Horrible said:


> call people names when trying to debate is very irrational


I would disagree. It expresses your contempt at the opposition's arguments or opinionated claims, and indirectly presses for more rational thinking in the face of outright stupidity and lack of independent reasoning. I will not tolerate brash assertions of one's opinions as fact, and pointing out the absurdity and insolence of such an immature declaration serves to request a more mature approach to the matter at hand.

Now, do you not agree that asserting a belief as an unfalsifiable verity without having at all evidenced, is a wee bit arrogant on your part?


----------



## Fern (Sep 2, 2012)

Is cussing irrational? Or just a poor habit? Because it's something with which I grapple, and I'm well aware how ineffective it is.

I can also be a bit paranoid -even (and especially) when the facts aren't all there.


----------



## Pathosray (Mar 13, 2012)

Chew on plastic.

Also a part of me just thinks I'm being paranoid, but I always tend to sit in public places near the wall and have my back to it; mainly so I can see everyone and make sure they don't sneak up on me.


----------



## Pyromaniac (Apr 2, 2013)

Fern said:


> Is cussing irrational? Or just a poor habit? Because it's something with which I grapple, and I'm well aware how ineffective it is.
> 
> I can also be a bit paranoid -even (and especially) when the facts aren't all there.


No. I'd say it's an effective way at releasing anger and expressing it to another, as well as being useful in emphasis.

I can relate to the paranoia. Seems the usual thing for NTs.

I have a sweet tooth and won't hesitate to gorge myself on junk. I have that 'meh, I'll lose the pounds later' mindset.


----------



## StarDust_Kraut (Feb 5, 2013)

I love talking to all kinds of animals when I see them. 
It makes me feel like they are little persons. :blushed:


----------



## Pyromaniac (Apr 2, 2013)

StarDust_Kraut said:


> I love talking to all kinds of animals when I see them.
> It makes me feel like they are little persons. :blushed:


Extroverts.....


----------



## Elistra (Apr 6, 2013)

StarDust_Kraut said:


> I love talking to all kinds of animals when I see them.
> It makes me feel like they are little persons. :blushed:


Hmm. Perhaps this is a behavioral artifact from having to deal with so many idiots over the course of one's life?

_"If preliminary examination reveals that it belongs to Kingdom Animalia, it is bigger than a football, and it is living, speak to it as if it was indeed sentient, whether it appears to be or not."_


----------



## Elistra (Apr 6, 2013)

Pyromaniac said:


> I *have* to sit at the window seat on a plane. That's pretty much all I can think of.



I don't consider that irrational. If you take the window seat, you don't have to put up with people jostling you as they squeeze by on the way to/from the bathroom. Not only that, but the view is magnificent.


----------



## Pyromaniac (Apr 2, 2013)

Elistra said:


> I don't consider that irrational. If you take the window seat, you don't have to put up with people jostling you as they squeeze by on the way to/from the bathroom. Not only that, but the view is magnificent.


I know, but I HAVE to. If I didn't, I'd probably hold one of my year-long grudges on the bastard that got the seat.


----------



## Scelerat (Oct 21, 2012)

Elistra said:


> I don't consider that irrational. If you take the window seat, you don't have to put up with people jostling you as they squeeze by on the way to/from the bathroom. Not only that, but the view is magnificent.


Plus, if a gunman jumps onto the bus, you can use the person in the aisle seat as a human shield.


----------



## StarDust_Kraut (Feb 5, 2013)

Pyromaniac said:


> Extroverts.....


----------



## Fern (Sep 2, 2012)

Pyromaniac said:


> No. I'd say it's an effective way at releasing anger and expressing it to another, as well as being useful in emphasis.
> 
> I can relate to the paranoia. Seems the usual thing for NTs.


Thank you. The more I think on it the more I view it as a tool make people aware of boundaries they have over-stepped, etc.


----------



## Pyromaniac (Apr 2, 2013)

Scelerat said:


> Plus, if a gunman jumps onto the bus, you can use the person in the aisle seat as a human shield.


You really are Clide aren't you?


----------



## Scelerat (Oct 21, 2012)

Pyromaniac said:


> You really are Clide aren't you?


No, I would never lose to Jamie Foxx, that is unless the plot was written by an American, in a movie made by Americans, where for some reason the good guy always has to win despite being a fucking dumbass.


----------



## Pyromaniac (Apr 2, 2013)

Scelerat said:


> No, I would never lose to Jamie Foxx, that is unless the plot was written by an American, in a movie made by Americans, where for some reason the good guy always has to win despite being a fucking dumbass.


They took the idea from the War of Independence.


----------



## Scelerat (Oct 21, 2012)

Pyromaniac said:


> They took the idea from the War of Independence.


Is that a film? Couldn't find anything on IMDB. Either way, for some reason I'm getting sick of the highly intelligent villain who spent 10 years planning being beaten by some random dude who didn't know of anything related to the plan 2 hours ago.


----------



## Pyromaniac (Apr 2, 2013)

Scelerat said:


> Is that a film? Couldn't find anything on IMDB. Either way, for some reason I'm getting sick of the highly intelligent villain who spent 10 years planning being beaten by some random dude who didn't know of anything related to the plan 2 hours ago.


American Revolutionary War - Wikipedia

I'm sigging that.


----------



## Elistra (Apr 6, 2013)

Scelerat said:


> Plus, if a gunman jumps onto the bus, you can use the person in the aisle seat as a human shield.


I was thinking a plane rather than a bus. The view out bus windows usually isn't that great, imo.



Scelerat said:


> Is that a film? Couldn't find anything on IMDB. Either way, for some reason I'm getting sick of the highly intelligent villain who spent 10 years planning being beaten by some random dude who didn't know of anything related to the plan 2 hours ago.


Agreed 100%. I believe it's that most people (at least in the US) consider intelligence to be "scary". Thus, they find stories where a dumbass (that they have been led to personally identify with) vanquishes an intelligent villain to be reassuring, because it makes them feel like they could beat the smart "scary bad guys" too.


----------

